# Pixmedic's Photo Contest XVI "Sign of the Times"



## pixmedic (Mar 29, 2020)

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (thisisprobablythelasttimethisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!




 

The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based _*primarily*_ on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot.
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to disqualification.

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I will decide on a winner. (the bunny might help too if she can stop loafing for more than a few seconds)

This month's theme is...
_*"Sign of the TImes"*_

the prize will be the usual (a $50 visa gift card, or $50 by PayPal)

the contest will run until the end of *April.*
the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 29, 2020)

Your ongoing generosity never fails to impress, Jason!  

For the newer members, this is something that Jason (@pixmedic ) does entirely on his own, INCLUDING paying for the prizes out-of-pocket!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 29, 2020)

7-11 store, March 28,2020, 11:28 PM, Linnton district, Portland, Oregon.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 30, 2020)

Dressed to go shopping


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## pixmedic (Mar 31, 2020)

bump


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 4, 2020)

bump


----------



## limr (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## JoeW (Apr 4, 2020)

Here is my entry.  This was taken on the grounds of a closed High School.  Our State guidelines are:  no groups of more than 6 people, all 10 feet apart.  So, here you see 6 teenagers, each backed their cars up so they're in a circle 10 feet apart, and each of them seated on the trunk or in the back of a hatchback.  I watched them for 10 minutes before I took this shot.  No--one left their car or got closer.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## CherylL (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 6, 2020)

View attachment 189573


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 8, 2020)

Well so far folks we have a 1in 8 chance of winning. Oh if only the lottery was that good lol.
I will probably be kicked off this thread now......


----------



## johngpt (Apr 8, 2020)

I should have shot some while at the grocery store this morning, but once gloved and masked, I really don't want to touch my phone or a camera!


----------



## smithdan (Apr 9, 2020)

..a few minutes ago..


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 9, 2020)

In this area, something new has started. Car drivers are giving of bin collection crews  , road worker, delivery vans
Utility repair crews and others a sound of the horn or a flash of lights and then giving a thumbs up


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 13, 2020)

Here's mine...

Believe it or not, our 911 call volume is actually DOWN due to covid-19. People want to avoid hospitals if at all possible due to the possible exposure. The Caveat to what might otherwise be considered a boon is that while overall call volume is down, the acuity level of calls is UP. Since noone wants to go to a hospital right now, by the time EMS is actually called, the situation is pretty bad.
Surely a sign of the times.








Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## manny212 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll play .




KMIA by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 13, 2020)

I can see some of these images becoming part of history


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 18, 2020)

pixmedic said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> Believe it or not, our 911 call volume is actually DOWN due to covid-19. People want to avoid hospitals if at all possible due to the possible exposure. The Caveat to what might otherwise be considered a boon is that while overall call volume is down, the acuity level of calls is UP. Since noone wants to go to a hospital right now, by the time EMS is actually called, the situation is pretty bad.
> Surely a sign of the times.
> ...



I’ve said several times to my daughter and the dogs - stop that we are not going to the ER right now!


----------



## acparsons (Apr 19, 2020)

DSC_1339 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2020)

Any one else feel a little guilty if they like the pics?


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 19, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Any one else feel a little guilty if they like the pics?


More a case of sad, than guilty. I hope that someone is archiving these images for history, by the time our g kids grow up and have kids they will not believe how bad it was.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 19, 2020)

How you end a car run in the times of social distancing...


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## CherylL (Apr 20, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Any one else feel a little guilty if they like the pics?



Yes.  The photos do depict the times we are living now.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 22, 2020)

The temperature tent at work on a rainy, miserable day


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 26, 2020)

getting near the end. 
last week to post entries.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 27, 2020)

Literally a SIGN of the times.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 30, 2020)

Probably the last day for submissions or changes


----------



## pixmedic (May 1, 2020)

ok, this is it folks. 
the contest is officially closed while the bunneh picks a winner. 
stay tuned for the results


----------



## Original katomi (May 1, 2020)

Thank you for the chalange


----------



## pixmedic (May 2, 2020)

aaaaaaaaaand the results are IN!
man, a lot of good shots to choose from, so many relevant scenarios,  but ultimately we had to narrow it down to one overall winner.
and that winner is...

@otherprof  with his shot of the masked biker.




a kid....wearing a mask while outside riding a bike. a KID! never thought I would see the day.
if that's not a sign of the times, I don't know what is!

congrats @otherprof for absolutely nailing this theme!

hit me up with a PM for how you want the prize sent.


----------



## smithdan (May 2, 2020)

Congratulations otherprof!


----------



## limr (May 2, 2020)

Congrats, @otherprof !


----------



## Jeff G (May 2, 2020)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Photo Lady (May 2, 2020)

congrats!!!!


----------



## JoeW (May 2, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 2, 2020)

Great job, otherprof!


----------



## Derrel (May 2, 2020)

A sad commentary in the year 20covid...a little kid wearing a mask while outdoors riding a bike...


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## zulu42 (May 3, 2020)

Not only is it a striking commentary, it checks a lot of boxes photographically: The subject is framed, with leading lines, and look at the stripes!!
Wonderful photo and well chosen for the win!


----------



## manny212 (May 4, 2020)

Congrats !!


----------



## otherprof (May 5, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Not only is it a striking commentary, it checks a lot of boxes photographically: The subject is framed, with leading lines, and look at the stripes!!
> Wonderful photo and well chosen for the win!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Original katomi (May 5, 2020)

Congrats,


----------



## CherylL (May 13, 2020)

Congrats!


----------

